# Reel For Pike



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm heading to northern Ontario next month for a fishing trip where the pike are 30-40+ inches. I've never fished for pike that big before and all I have is my walleye gear with 6-8# test. I have a 25 year old Abu Garcia Ambassadeur XLT plus in good shape, but don't know if it will handle fish that big. So I am thinking of buying a new rod/spinning reel for the trip but don't want to spend a lot since it won't get much use.
Outfitter recommends shimano 4000 series size reels with 30# braid.
I was looking at the Shimano Sedona 4000 or Pflueger 6940, both the same price. I would lean towards the Pflueger.
I'd rather spend less, bit don't want to get junk.
Anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

30 to 40" pike? I've caught them repeatedly while fishing for walleyes at my cabin on spinning gear. Heavy bass gear will do the job just fine or pick up a Musky combo and use it down here. Maybe you meant 30 to 40 lb. pike? If so then you could still get away with heavy bass gear. Just make sure your drag is set. I agree with at least 30 lb. braid but would go higher if your talking 30 or 40 lb. pike. I use 65 lb. POWER PRO


----------



## Corey K (Apr 2, 2015)

Light Musky rod/Heavy Bass Swimbait rod w/Daiwa Lexa or Revo Toro 50 w/ 65lb braid for a casting setup.


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

nightowl said:


> I'm heading to northern Ontario next month for a fishing trip where the pike are 30-40+ inches. I've never fished for pike that big before and all I have is my walleye gear with 6-8# test. I have a 25 year old Abu Garcia Ambassadeur XLT plus in good shape, but don't know if it will handle fish that big. So I am thinking of buying a new rod/spinning reel for the trip but don't want to spend a lot since it won't get much use.
> Outfitter recommends shimano 4000 series size reels with 30# braid.
> I was looking at the Shimano Sedona 4000 or Pflueger 6940, both the same price. I would lean towards the Pflueger.
> I'd rather spend less, bit don't want to get junk.
> ...


If your looking at bait asters the curado 300 is a beast, dependable quality and handles large spoons lures easy I use this for musky


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The Shimano will be fine. I'd probably go with a 3000 series but if your Outfitter says 4000 who am I to argue, The 4000 just weighs a little more than I like.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

2 years ago I caught a 41" northern on a 5.5' ultralight with a 20 series reel and 4lbs line. Used a hook and a worm. Lol. Caught by accident bass fiahing. What a rush. Just loosened the drag a little and wore it out. Point is use what you like. I prefer lighter rigs for the challenge.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

nightowl said:


> I'm heading to northern Ontario next month for a fishing trip where the pike are 30-40+ inches. I've never fished for pike that big before and all I have is my walleye gear with 6-8# test. I have a 25 year old Abu Garcia Ambassadeur XLT plus in good shape, but don't know if it will handle fish that big. So I am thinking of buying a new rod/spinning reel for the trip but don't want to spend a lot since it won't get much use.
> Outfitter recommends shimano 4000 series size reels with 30# braid.
> I was looking at the Shimano Sedona 4000 or Pflueger 6940, both the same price. I would lean towards the Pflueger.
> I'd rather spend less, bit don't want to get junk.
> ...


Okuma, okuma, okuma. I'm a gear junkie and I have two okuma komodo 350's. They're for inshore salt water( tarpoon) etc. I can't say enough good things about them, and for less money u can get the citrix 350. Its the same reel as the komodo just not all stainless internals and a few less bearings. But these reels are winch's and perfect for pike. I use mine all the time for em. Also check out okuma's poles. You get way more for you're money. The musky rod is a beast for 100 bucks. Poles are lifetime warranty and reels are one to three year. Another consideration is their raw2 spining reel on a okuma Cruz med heavy popping stick. 30- 55 pounds of drag depending on model.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I always use a Pflueger president 6740 spinning reel, 7' St Croix M fast pole, 12# trilene.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

We catch pike that size in Canada with Shimano 2500 Symetere reels with no problem. 30 lb Suffix 832 main line, now I will use a 7 strand black wire leader or #60 lb flouro for a leader. The only time I would go to a 4000 series reel is if I am chucking some huge heavy baits.


----------



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

Been looking online a lot. Thinking of getting the pflueger president 6935. Found it on amazon for $48. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## mizterp (Aug 4, 2014)

Unless you're set on a spinning combo, you may want to think about going with a casting setup. 

I would recommend a Daiwa Lexa 300 if you're going for a heavier setup dedicated to Pike & Musky, with a 7'6" heavy-fast action rod. Of course it really depends on what kind of baits you plan to throw, as that will really determine what you need.

I've also caught a lot of nice 30-40" pike on my bass rods while fishing in Michigan and Canada. The most important thing is that if your using braid, be sure to have a fluorocarbon leader, even on your bass rigs if your're fishing pike infested waters.


----------

